

Ideas about a New Programming Language for Games (ft. John Blow) - Red_Tarsius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH9VCN6UkyQ#t=12

======
samuell
Refreshing with a new view on all of this! Surely should apply to more than
games.

